# Orchid Society of Western Pennsylvania Show March 24 & 25



## Carol (Mar 9, 2007)

If you are in the neighborhood, join me(I am a co-chair this year) at the Orchid Society of Western Pennsylvania Show at the Phipps Garden Center 
5th & Shady Avenues, Pittsburgh, PA. Admission is free. More information available at www.oswp.org.

Hope to see you there,

Carol


----------

